# We need your help winning video contest!!!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Vertex is having a video contest, TheDogFather entered this video.

If you have a Facebook account, *vote for ThePugFather's video here!*

Right now we're getting slaughtered by a high school in the U.S., all their students are voting and the rest of us are struggling so vote today!!​


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

BUMP! We're getting slaughtered!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

voted for you. But... not sure I will beable to do much.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I voted! But you're still a ways off...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I'm not exactly sure when the voting closes but keep them coming!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It'll be tough to beat the school...have you posted on other forums yet?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I know, how can anyone compete with that? We can still try though.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Tabitha hows it going I voted hope it helps


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hey Tabitha hows it going I voted hope it helps


Hi Pat, thanks for you vote! Things are good here, we're going to set up a frag tank shortly.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, that is one wicked light fixture... I'm gonna look that up...  Sorry, I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't have facebook, so I don't think I can help much


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tried voting but needs a FBIbook account. Opps.. I mean Facebook account. Anyway to vote without an account?

Nice light setup BTW. What LED company, specs, and bin are those LED's and setup?


----------

